# Unique style



## erina2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Heya

   Was wondering if anyone could suggest some authors with a unique style?


----------



## Elspeth (Dec 30, 2006)

*colin leslie dean*

yes i can recommend colin leslie dean .His style and content is very unique. You can get his poetry from this publisher free in pdf format

http://gamahucherpress.yellowgum.com/


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 30, 2006)

How about _any given author?_


----------



## Kamisama (Dec 30, 2006)

The rhetorical question provided was subtle and perhaps not noticable to those with low empathy.


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 30, 2006)

salman rushdie would be my first choice.


----------



## Galder (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd say Irvine Welsh. He is incredibly unique and writes about these disgusting characters who you end up feeling bad for in the end. It is a bit hard to comprehend at first because it's written in a Edinburgh Scottish Dialect. I reccomend _Marabou Stork Nightmares_ or _Ecstasy. _Also, try _A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burress, which was an amazin novel, written  in a  sort of odd rhythm.


----------



## mswietek (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeannette Winterson has an interesting style.  Her book Art and Lies was pretty good as was Gut Symmetries.


----------



## Swift84 (Jan 13, 2007)

Although it's a graphic novel, Watchmen by Alan Moore is beyond unique. It completely redefines superheroes, and Moore utilizes numerous literary devices--an unusual comic book, to say the least. I would also call it one of the greatest books of all time.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 13, 2007)

Elspeth said:
			
		

> yes i can recommend colin leslie dean .His style and content is very unique. You can get his poetry from this publisher free in pdf format


Elspeth, please stop trying to play us like a bunch of idiots. We all know Colin Leslie Dean is a self-published pile of crap and not worth the time. All your posts are about him. Is he your husband? Or are you Colin yourself, with gender issues?


----------



## lisajane (Jan 13, 2007)

Stewart, please keep yourself in check. There is no need for personal attacks on other members.

Thank you.


----------



## Braveheartcrzy (Jan 15, 2007)

I would recomend some books by LE Modesitt Jr. I know that there are a few books in his recluce saga where he uses a present tense throughout the entire story, for example: 'he walks into the room and glances to his left', it seems a bit strange at first but it worked well the way he used it.


----------



## Kane (Jan 15, 2007)

Ohhh, so that's present tense.  Thanks for clearing that up.  =)

On a side note; George R R Martin has a pretty unique style, as does Neil Gaiman.  I also enjoyed the books I've read by Jaqueline Carey.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 15, 2007)

lisajane said:
			
		

> Stewart, please keep yourself in check. There is no need for personal attacks on other members.


Of course there's not. But when the person in question has nothing to offer but spam then surely they should be fair game?


----------



## Mike C (Jan 15, 2007)

Elspeth said:
			
		

> very unique



Please, less of the murder of the language. Something is either unique, or it's not. It can't be very unique, or pretty unique, or a bit unique.


----------



## Kathyrn (Jan 19, 2007)

Depends on your preferred genre. What do you like to read?

Fiction: 

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time by Mark Haddon is amazing - the protagonist is autistic with an eidetic memory.

Light by M.John Harrison takes science fiction into the realm of literature, although it isn't for the squeamish.

Iain Banks is a Scottish author who writes both scifi and mystery equally well.

Neil Gaiman is always good - although I didn't like American Gods. Anansi Boys was better. Stardust is a delight. 

I'm in the middle of a Jay Lake book that is really getting good - A Trial of Flowers, also scifi.

Non Fiction:

1491 by Charles C Mann - everyone on the American continents really should read this, it will alter your perceptions and truly point out that the history books are written by the winners.

Hegemony or Survival by Noam Chomsky - if you want to know the truth about what goes on in the world.

If you're interested in erotica I'd start with Anaïs Nin and work forward chronologically from there. 

Hope that helps!


----------

